
Frugality Is Non-Linear - breck
https://scattered-thoughts.net/writing/frugality-is-non-linear/
======
sideshowb
Not bad but have you considered global economic slowdown? See slide 6 here
[https://www.slideshare.net/oecdeconomy/the-
longviewscenarios...](https://www.slideshare.net/oecdeconomy/the-
longviewscenariosfortheworldeconomyto2060)

